# Which way to face grate?



## BZN (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm not sure what's the proper way to face the grate in our FireplaceX

It has a "back" that is higher and the "front" is lower.
Hard to explain.  Which way should the taller parts of the grate be installed?
Ours has a Up and Down facing direction.   The shop installed it with the high parts facing forward.   But I'm wondering if it should be the other way and why?


----------



## Squisher (Dec 8, 2016)

The narrower side is the back and the wider side is the front. Most only fit in the proper way as the angle of the side of the grate follows the angle of the firebox.

In your picture the tall vertical side is the back(narrower) and the sloped(wider) side is the front.


----------



## BZN (Dec 9, 2016)

So I found an installation video from Fireplace X

Seems they put the tall part in the rear.   Probably because there is a bar in the front.
My picture above is not exactly the same as the one with the fireplace.
The included grate has one side that bends UP and the other bends down to the floor of the hearth.  
So this is how I did it.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 9, 2016)

You might try it without the grate. This is more of a stove than a fireplace anyway. We removed ours years ago and it greatly improved the burn times and usability of the firebox.


----------



## FPX Dude (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep, more room w/o it, take it out.


----------

